# Acceptance into USC, successful essays documented for you



## Gentle (Jun 23, 2012)

Although I write my blog in German, I sometimes write English articles when they can be useful to a larger audience:

If you want to get into USC< maybe it helps to read the essays that worked for me. The personal and critical essays that got me an acceptance at USC Film School (The essays are in English, the small intro in German... but it's the essays that count): 
<a href="http://studium.tobiasdeml.com/2011/09/26/vom-associates-degree-zum-bachelor-bewerbung-und-aufnahme-bei-us-universitaten" target="_blank">From the Associate's Degree to Bachelor: Applying and Acceptance into U.S. Film Schools like USC







   </a>


Gentle


----------



## DoNotUseRealName (Jul 1, 2012)

It's quite amusing to see your post here Toby. The the bath pick is sick by the way. XD


----------

